# Paulfromitaly: 5,000 posts by member Nr. 1513 :p



## Jana337

Mille grazie del lavoro che fai nel forum italiano, sia da forero che nei reported posts. Non capisco come fai a conoscere tutte le discussioni nel forum italiano per poter segnalarci domande ripetute - sei davvero un mito!

Ecco un regalino per te. Lo so che non capisci un'acca però l'ho scritto per te.


----------



## irene.acler

*Congratulazioni Paul! 
Grazie per il tuo aiuto e continua così!! *


----------



## TrentinaNE

Caro Paul -- che posso dire?  Sei veramente *GRANDE!*

Grazie mille, e tantissimi auguri.

Elisabetta


----------



## rocamadour

* FELICE POSTIVERSARIO ALL’IMPAREGGIABILE PAUL!!!  *​ 

... e grazie per tutti i preziosi suggerimenti!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ahi... un po' tardi... ma:

* COMPLIMENTI E CONGRATULAZIONI
AMICHETTO* ! 
: )

^_^
​


----------



## emma42

Congratulazioni, paulfromitaly!​


----------



## lsp

Mr. P, I'm delighted to celebrate your extraordinary contributions!  , Miss L 

(#829 )


----------



## Poianone

Hi Paul, very and sincere congratulations! It's always a pleasure to see you round here, thanks a lot!!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Cinquemila di questi giorni!


----------



## _forumuser_

Complimentoni per i tuoi primi mille lustri. Sei il fiore all'occhiello del forum IE! Anglofoni: questo idioma non lo sapevate, dite la verita'...


----------



## lsp

_forumuser_ said:


> Complimentoni per i tuoi primi mille lustri. Sei il fiore all'occhiello del forum IE! Anglofoni: questo idioma non lo sapevate, dite la verita'...



Search fiore all'occhiello... give WR some credit! We've learned a lot hanging out here.


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSPFI !!!!!*​


----------



## Saoul

Mizzica, Boss, mica l'avevo visto questo thread! Complimenti, complimenti e ancora complimenti!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Quoting the great ElaineG:





> Didn't we just do this, mate?


Boy, you're amazing! 3000 in November, 4000 in January, and now, *5,058!?!?!  *

I take off my hat, fella, you're grand!  Thanks for all of your thought-_provoking_ () comments in the CD; you can always bring back to life even the most agonizing threads...!

See you around, buddy!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you very much, mates, it's a honour to be a member of this forum along with all of you.




Jana337 said:


> Ecco un regalino per te. Lo so che non capisci un'acca però l'ho scritto per te.



AHOJ JANA, MNOHOKRAT TI DEKUJI ZA TEN PREKLAD NA WIKIPEDIA. PRESTOZE NEROZUMIM  JEDINEMU SLOVU, JSEM SI JISTY ZE CESI  PO CELEM SVETE TO OCENI.



Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> I take off my hat, fella, you're grand!  Thanks for all of your thought-_provoking_ () comments in the CD;



Provoker? me? never..


----------



## Panpan

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> I take off my hat, fella, you're grand!


 
Actually, 5 Grand!

Well done Paul, and keep posting
Panpan


----------



## AngelEyes

Ciao, Paolo...

You never know where you're going to meet your most memorable teachers. You've become one of mine.

For all your answers, grazie mille. You're better than a thousand Italian travelogues and a million Tuscany pictures. Besides, I've learned that Northern Italy is the most beautiful section of all.

Congratulations on such a polific number of informative posts.

*You're quite the chatty guy.  *

*Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. *


Angel_Eyes_


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni un po' in ritardo anche da me


----------



## valy822

*CONGRATULATIONSSSSS!!!!!* 
_Sei sempre preziosissimo!Grazie._


----------



## Pirlo

***** CONGRATULATIONS PAOLO!!! *******

*Just like many others, you're truly a great help!
*_Keep up the good work! _
​


----------



## danalto

Accidenti! non me ne ero accorta! *AGURIZZIMIIIII *Paul!


----------

